#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-04
<Tracker_DPP> Salam tout le monde
<D3Mc4> bonjour
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<kangoulya> salam nizarus
<kangoulya> salam @ * \-)
<nizarus> salam kangoulya
<kangoulya> comment tu vas ?
<nizarus> hmd :) trop pris ces jours ci par les élections universitaires
<nizarus> et toi ?
<kangoulya> fatigué mais hamdoullah
<kangoulya> il y a trop de projet simultané G du mal à tout suivre
<nizarus> :)
<kangoulya> mais je vais prioriser de quoi financer tout ça
<nizarus> bon courage
<kangoulya> merci à vous aussi
<nizarus> il y aura quoi mercredi soir ?
<kangoulya> on vat essayer d avoir plus de contribs pour qu'on se mette d'accord sur un brainstorming
<nizarus> ok great
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-05
<Fanen> bsr
<Fanen> quelqu'un connait struts ?
<D3Mc4> bonjour
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-06
<D3Mc4> Man antom?
<CryGeekTN> jerdgen =)
<CryGeekTN> jerdhen*
<D3Mc4> mdr
<D3Mc4> mhalwes wela mgaltinek :D
<CryGeekTN> ghaltouni ye5i 5dhit 7oboub halwssa xD
<D3Mc4> a3tini ka3ba khouk ta333333333333333333333eb fi hala
<CryGeekTN> na3melek soum b 100dt =D
<D3Mc4> ken andi dinar rani sabit w kalamt hobi taw nhalwes :D netla3 reba7 99dt
<CryGeekT1> hhahaahaa
<CryGeekT1> jgo nkamal na9ra manuel mta3 emacs =)
<D3Mc4> a9ra a9ra ija 9abelni ken nef3ek hak lekteb eli ta9ra fih
<D3Mc4> <== bel3ou ganout w fi infilat 3atifi
<CryGeekTN> kteb oO
<CryGeekTN> ya weldi manuel tel9a m3a emacs fih les commandes wles raccouris clavier
<CryGeekTN> raccourcis *
<D3Mc4> CryGeekTN mat7ebech enti?
<CryGeekTN> n7eb =D
<D3Mc4> ken fama cmd mte3 9alb a3tini na9ra  :D
<D3Mc4> zamil tla3t
<D3Mc4> :p
<CryGeekTN> 7eb tofla mafibelhech =)
<D3Mc4> alech mafibelhech
<CryGeekTN> 5ater ena n7eb hakek :D
<D3Mc4> mnin enti CryGeekTN?
<CryGeekTN> Hammamet
<CryGeekTN> toi?
<D3Mc4> Sousse
<CryGeekTN> cool
<D3Mc4> sa7bi lawa7 alik mel hboub w bara 9oulelha taw thalwes naturel hhhhhhhhhhh
<CryGeekTN> hboub xD
<Fanen> bonjour
<Fanen> quelqu'un connait struts ?
<D3Mc4-> bonjour Fanen
<D3Mc4-> bonjour sahli
<sahli> bonjour  D3Mc4-
<Fanen> bonjour
<Ounis> salem
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-07
<khalil> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-09
<denis13> bonjour toutl e monde
<denis13> tout le monde
<denis13> comment allez vous
<denis13> j'ai un petit soucis vous pourrez m'aider ou vous etes occupé les amis ?
<denis13> salut les amis
<denis13> j'ai un soucis avec chromium j'ai pas de son sur les video straming
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-10
<Tracker_DPP> Salam tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-02
<AminosAmigos> Guys it's mybirthday today so everyone take a piece of this chocolate cake X)
<AminosAmigos> ,,,,,
<AminosAmigos>           _|||||_
<AminosAmigos>          {~*~*~*~}
<AminosAmigos>        __{*~*~*~*}__
<AminosAmigos>       `-------------`
<AminosAmigos> Don't be shy elacheche_anis  & Tux-Tn  X)
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, what you said?
<Tux-Tn> u wanna die?
<AminosAmigos> o.O No i don't but why?
<Tux-Tn> ur ascii art cake
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-03
<davlefou> Lu,
<davlefou> qui gére le repository tuinisien? Il semble en rade!
<Tux-Tn> davlefou, l'ati , ya des paquets non à jour?
<davlefou> Tux-Tn: j'arrivais pas à installer un serveur lamp, j'ai du passer par les repository français!
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée ici aussi :)
<Tux-Tn> davlefou, à jour ici , t'as des timeout?
<davlefou> http://pastebin.com/Ewa5rWHL
<davlefou> Tux-Tn: des impossiblités de télécharger!
<Tux-Tn> non mais attends
<Tux-Tn> ç'est pas le mirror tunisien ça
<Tux-Tn> change ton mirror
<Tux-Tn> tu trouvera ubuntu.mirror.tn dans la liste
<davlefou> euh tn. c'est quoi alors? J'ai installé la distribution ici!
<Tux-Tn> un mirror maintenu par ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> canonical *
<Tux-Tn> mais il est en aucun cas un miroir tunisien
<Tux-Tn> le seul miroir tunisien pour ubuntu est ubuntu.mirror.tn
<Tux-Tn> tu le trouvera dans la liste des miroirs qui se trouve dans le programme "sources des logiciels"
<davlefou> ok
<davlefou> Cela va changer quoi?
<Tux-Tn> un téléchargement plus rapide
<Tux-Tn> vu que c'est un serveur localisé en Tunisie
<davlefou> ok,
<davlefou> j'ai regardé, je l'ai pas vu!
<davlefou> il me propose la gréce, bof!
<davlefou> Pas de tunisie!
<davlefou> hum, je crois que vous n'avais la 10.04 lts!
<davlefou> n'avez(désolé pour la faute)
<Tux-Tn> davlefou, elle est plus supporté donc retirée
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-04
<davlefou> Tux-Tn: en faite, elle le sera jusqu'en Avril 2013, C'est un lts, donc trois ans en bureau et cinq en serveur, la 12.04 le sera pour cinq dans les deux versions: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/versions
<Tux-Tn> davlefou, autant pour moi j'ai cru que les 3 ans sont finis :D je suis un peu perdu niveau temps quand il est tard
<Tux-Tn> donc il y a la 10.04 dans le mirror
<davlefou> Pas grave, cela arrive! Ton serveur manque tant de place? Car c'est intérêt sans de garder des versions, au moins les lts même aprés la date, même s'il n'y plus de mise à jours, car certain peuvent les utiliser encore! Personnelement, je pense conserver 10.04 aprés 2013 sur certain poste voir l'installer!
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas mon serveur :D
<Tux-Tn> et je viens de verifier
<Tux-Tn> il y a lucid
<Tux-Tn> t'as fais sudo apt-get update après avoir changé les depots?
<davlefou> oui!
<Tux-Tn> http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/dists/lucid/ <- regarde
<davlefou> Tu as vu les messages hiers, j'avais fais des updates pour mettres à jours la listes!
<Tux-Tn> montre le message d'erreur
<Tux-Tn> le même que le paste d'hier?
<davlefou> j'ai pas refais de teste aujourd'hui, car j'ai fait l'installe en mettant fr. à la place tn.
<Tux-Tn> non mais davlefou le mirroir est ubuntu.mirror.tn c'est pas tn.archive.ubuntu.com
<davlefou> dans la liste, des sources, il n'apparait rien pour la tunisie!
<davlefou> Donc, ton miroir existe, il est toujours opérationnel, je pointe avec l'installateur sur http://tn.archive.ubuntu.com/ et le serveur tunsiens n'apparait pas la liste des sources quand j'ai fait le test!
<Tux-Tn> davlefou, quel test?
<davlefou> et bien, de l'avoir chercher dans la liste, en faite, j'ai même pas la tunisie dans la liste des pays ayant un serveur.
<Tux-Tn> davlefou, ça a été ajouté à partir du 10.10 mais tu peux en profiter en changeant ton /etc/apt/source.list
<Tux-Tn> tu remplace fr.archive.ubuntu.com par ubuntu.mirror.tn
<davlefou> ok
<davlefou> je vais faire le teste!
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-05
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> hey elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Salam les gars :) hey DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> hey elacheche_anis :-P
<elacheche_anis> :)
<DelphiWorld> sava elacheche_anis ?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-08
<DelphiWorld> Salut ;-)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, sava ?
<proby> !ping
<Tux-Tn> oui proby ?
<Tux-Tn> besoin d'aide ?
<proby> nn
<proby> thx
<proby> is there another tunisian linux distro supporting temas?
<proby> teams?
<proby> halooooooo
 * DelphiWorld slap Tux-Tn with a DPKG package including all tunisian politic party
<proby> hhhhh
<proby> Tux-tn , thema ken ubuntu here?
<proby> Tux-tn
<Tux-Tn> hey DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: qu'esse qui se pass;-)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-02
<DelphiWorld> SALAM
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis !
<DelphiWorld> sava?
<elacheche_anis> salam DelphiWorld
<elacheche_anis> bien, toi?
<DelphiWorld> sava elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> bien toi?
<DelphiWorld> bien alhamdoulillah:)
<DelphiWorld> je suis en egypt
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis:  anis, allé démar, stopé de dormir! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/elacheche
<DelphiWorld> LOL:P
<DelphiWorld> lol elacheche_anis ubuntu msakni! :-P
<elacheche_anis> Yep.. J'utilise 3 nicknames :) :D
<DelphiWorld> no no i mean the BLOG:P
<elacheche_anis> Ah oui.. J'utilise ubuntiste-msakni entant que 2éme nickname irc ausi :) ;)
<elacheche_anis> Welcome r3zguin0 :)
<Chikore> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong Chikore
<Chikore> where is Neo?
<elacheche_anis> No idea Chikore
<rezguino__> Ping elacheche_anis
<rezguino__> i was sleeping :P
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-04
<neo31> ahla zied :)
<alaya> Neo31-desk: salam neo
<alaya> ping moi au moment de ton passage
<neo31> hey alaya
<neo31> je te ping
<neo31> ca commence dans qq minutes
<neo31> je te ping au moment de mon passage
<neo31> merci bcp zied pour ton support :)
<neo31> ping alaya
<neo31> lunapersa, elacheche_anis
<neo31> c'est mon tour sur #ubuntu-meeting
<alaya> pong
<lunapersa> pong
<alaya> aya mabrouk neo31, à la prochaine elacheche_anis
<alaya> salam tlm
<neo31> yayy :)
<neo31> merci bcp alaya pour votre support
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> Mabrouuuk
<neo31> yberik fik lunapersa :) el 3a9ba lik
<neo31> tay7ou 9albi jme3et ubuntu-mm 9olt bach tetbalbaz reunion
<lunapersa> 9otlik labesss
<lunapersa> 3aychek   ya  neo
<lunapersa> youupii  contente
<lunapersa> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-05
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<Neo31> :)
<nizarus> ahla Neo31 mabrouk le (~neo31@ubuntu/member/neo31)
<Neo31> yberik fik nizarus :)
<Neo31> ow already!!
<Neo31> :) NickServ de5il ba3dhia mel beri7, 9alouli stanna chwaya :p
<nizarus> Neo31, join http://mumble.tn/
<Neo31> right now nizarus ?
<Neo31> fama 7aja ?
<nizarus> oui, si tu es dispo
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> je v pas connecter nizarus
<Neo31> ni5dim 3al netbook fi 7ala
<nizarus> pas de soucis c'est déjà fini
<Neo31> ca ete quoi ?
<nizarus> check mail :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-06-30
<lunapersa> Gm idhaoui , SalahMessaoud , elacheche
<lunapersa> inchallah  romdhankom  mabrouk :D
<idhaoui> lunapersa, morning
<lunapersa> :D
<idhaoui> Ramadhan Mubarak to you all
<elacheche> GM guys :)
<elacheche> thx ichihi, for you too
<idhaoui> ichihi, did not say anything elacheche ;)
<ichihi> elacheche, Ramadan mubarak Anis.
<ichihi> idhaoui, now, I did :)
<idhaoui> :D
<idhaoui> ichihi++
<elacheche> Oups x) sory idhaoui :) x) thx for you :) hey ichihi :)
<khaledmmn> slm
<khaledmmn> Mon pc est trop lent au demarrage avec ubuntu 14.04 LTS : que faire ?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-07-02
<idhaoui> ping elacheche
<idhaoui> morning
<elacheche> pong idhaoui GM :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-07-04
<SalahMessaoud> slm o/
<sidkizz> Ahla SalahMessaoud :D
<SalahMessaoud> ça va sidkizz ?
<sidkizz> hmd
<sidkizz> hani nwassa3 fi béli bchwaya php
<sidkizz> ch3amel enti?
<SalahMessaoud> hmd labes
<SalahMessaoud> hani nwassa3 fi beli bechwaya drupal
<SalahMessaoud> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-29
<elacheche> Morning!
<elacheche> hpro, xar, o/
<hpro> elacheche, morning
<hpro> :D
<hpro> zae
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Welcome adib_hannachi :)
<adib_hannachi> thanks
<elacheche> Tu peux utiliser IRC via le client web, ou tu peux utiliser un client Desktop comme xchat, pidgin, empatthy ou autre :)
<elacheche> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/xchat
<elacheche> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/empathy
<elacheche> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/pidgin
<elacheche> :)
<adib_hannachi> d'accord
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, Bonjour o/ :)
<elacheche> adib_hannachi, tu peux partager des idées, des question, des liens autoure de Ubuntu et les LL ici :)
<elacheche> Make yourself comfortable adib_hannachi :) You're home now :)
<adib_hannachi> okay i will do :D
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, where is Neo31 ?
<adib_hannachi> quels sont les procédures pour organiser un événement ?
<adib_hannachi> et comment je peut contribuer à un evenement ?
<adib_hannachi> peux*
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, Bonjour
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, haw mché yjib fi ftourou
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> Neo31, mara7bi :)
<elacheche> adib_hannachi, just un instant inchouflik modele mil archive mté3 ML 5ir  :) → Am @work and have some work load x)
<Neo31> ha 3achech
<Neo31> mar7bi :)
<Neo31> whois abid?
<elacheche> He's a person :) Why you should know everyone in here :p
<Neo31> yezitich bla ri9
<Neo31> it's fine to introduce ppl
<Neo31> hi
<Neo31> my name is abid
<Neo31> i wanna do this or that
<Neo31> didn't ask for an id card :p
<Neo31> ahla adib_hannachi mar7ba bik on #utn
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> aya chabeb
<Neo31> c u later
<adib_hannachi> 3aychek
<elacheche> hahahah :D Neo31 lunch time? :p :D
<Neo31> work time elacheche
<elacheche> adib_hannachi, just un instant inchouflik modele mil archive mté3 ML 5ir  :) → Am @work and have some work load x)
<adib_hannachi> d'accord ,behi barcha :))
<elacheche> adib_hannachi, check this → https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2015-April/014319.html
<elacheche> adib_hannachi, it's my answer about an event request.. you can read the whole thread, unfortunately we did make it :/ but that's the usual process.. I can answer any other questions later :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-30
<elacheche_anis> d4rk-5c0rp, you're in here o_O
<d4rk-5c0rp> elacheche_anis, lé 8adi :D
<elacheche_anis> x)
<elacheche_anis> Barra or9od ghodwa tikhdim
<d4rk-5c0rp> lol
<elacheche> o/
<xar> elacheche, yo!
<hpro> elacheche, hello
<xar> elacheche, helloo
<elacheche> Hey xar hpro :)
<hpro> salit a elacheche
<xar> saliitt aaa elacheche
<elacheche> ?
<elacheche> xar, hpro dawarnéha spam? o_O
<hpro> hhhh chwaya jaw :p
<elacheche> Not like that hpro xar.. ubuntulog will be angry :)
<xar> elacheche, chkoun bech yakrah?
<elacheche> I do :) :D
<elacheche> Many others read the logs too :)
<elacheche> That's why it's a public log :)
<xar> w baad kif yrawna nespamiw, chisir?
<xar> osef :p :D
<elacheche> Nothing, but an OP is supposed to Kick & BAN the spammers
<xar> el canal feragh medhabihom akther membres :p
<elacheche> Nope :)
<elacheche> We're looking for quality not quantity :)
<xar> yeziina 3aad :p
<xar> ti kolha sekta
<xar> ki nespami, ywali feyek el canal
<xar> la3bed twali tsebek w twali tetfehem 3la haja
<xar> w baad ydo5lou en contact
<xar> w ywaliw shab :p
<elacheche> Or you can start technical discussions around FOSS & Ubuntu, and you'll have friends as well :)
<xar> aad nahki 3la el canal 'ubuntu' 5ir
<xar> :p :)
<elacheche> Why not :) Go and try that :)
<elacheche> Tlamit la7béb x)
<elacheche> d4rk-5c0rp, Neo31 SalahMessaoud lunapersa x) :D
<SalahMessaoud> GM elacheche  o/
<lunapersa> :)
<d4rk-5c0rp> Neo31, hak mazelet 3eyech :D
<SalahMessaoud> GM all
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<d4rk-5c0rp> hi there
<Neo31> ahla elacheche
<Neo31> oppan gagnam style
<Neo31> haw lunapersa w d4rk-5c0rp lenna
<Neo31> :)
<lunapersa> dima lena
<Neo31> aya mar7bi everyone
<Neo31> d4rk-5c0rp, ija a3mal talla #ubuntu-africa
<d4rk-5c0rp> ti hani rekech 8adi
<elacheche> http://touslesinternets.arte.tv/fr/sujet/20150630-tunisie-nizar-fr
<lunapersa> :)
<elacheche> Akhenaton, hello
<Akhenaton> hello
<elacheche> Wassup :) welcome to Tunisia :D
<Akhenaton> ty
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Where are you from?
<Akhenaton> cameroon
<elacheche> Nice to meet you :)
<Akhenaton> even me
<elacheche> :D
<hpro> elacheche, what's new in ubuntu-TN community
<elacheche> nothing much.. Just am trying to advance on the 1st draft of our next reapproval application
<Neo31> ca roule bien lunapersa ? :)
<Neo31> d4rk-5c0rp, mabrouk marra o5ra
<Neo31> when is that elacheche ?
<elacheche> august Neo31
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> ok
 * elacheche is GOOD too tank you for asking :D
<elacheche> :p
<Neo31> ping me if u need somethin
<elacheche> you count on that Neo31..
<Neo31> good
 * elacheche is GOOD too tank you for asking :D
<d4rk-5c0rp> thx Neo31
<d4rk-5c0rp> :D
<elacheche> 9antarni -_- x(
<lunapersa> oui  parfait Neo31
<Neo31> lol elacheche
<Neo31> 5ouk lezim tafra7lou ;)
<Neo31> d4rk-5c0rp, #win_elmabrouk
<Neo31> lunapersa elacheche m3aya?? d4rk-5c0rp #win_elmabrouk
<d4rk-5c0rp> ba7dha il petrole :p
<Neo31> rofl
<lunapersa> mabrouk  te3  chnoa
<elacheche> loool.. d4rk-5c0rp pack your bag we're going home
 * elacheche is going home.. see you tonight, maybe, maybe not
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-01
<elacheche> static, you should use "dynamic" as nickname, as you have a dynamic IP @ :) :D
<static> elacheche, how?
<elacheche> :D How what?
<static> elacheche, how to get a dynamic IP@ ?
<elacheche> You already have a dynamic IP :)
<elacheche> You connect to irc everyday, you don't use the same IP everyday
<static> elacheche, chaamel?
<hpro> d4rk-5c0rp, hello
<d4rk-5c0rp> hey hpro
<elacheche> static, hani ghatess :)
<hpro> how r u bro
<d4rk-5c0rp> I'm fine, u?
<elacheche> static, you can change your nickname using /nickname xar
<elacheche> :)
<static> done!
<elacheche> ?
<hpro> d4rk-5c0rp, fine
<elacheche> hpro, static vous êtes à Tunis?
<static> elacheche, why?
<elacheche> Just asking :)
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, :)
<hpro> elacheche, oui à Tunis
<SalahMessaoud> bjr elacheche
<elacheche> hpro, Vous travaillez ensemble ou c'est un stage? :) → J'ai lu le pastbin de l'autre fois.. J'aimerai bine savoir plus à props du code que j'ai vu :p :)
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, question dharbit fi mo5i taw x)
<SalahMessaoud> chneya . ?
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, do you use DevOps @work? Do you have a CI/CD in place? :)
<static> elacheche, chihemek :p
<elacheche> static, tnasniss :) :D :p J'ai aimé le code que j'ai vu :p
<SalahMessaoud> we used to
<elacheche> used to :o o_O What happened x)
<d4rk-5c0rp> may7eb 7ad yab3thelna 5ali nchoufou m3ekom il code? :D
<SalahMessaoud> but we still do some vagrant / chef /ansible
<static> elacheche, ok merci :) tnasnis mech béhi, nsiha ! :p
<SalahMessaoud> No time lol
<elacheche> d4rk-5c0rp, http://pastebin.com/3JFpf5aT static
<elacheche> Emm I see SalahMessaoud :)
<static> elacheche, yehrez romdhan
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, DevOps should gain you some hours :/
<elacheche> static, 3lé chnouwa yi7riz romdhan?
<SalahMessaoud> I agree elacheche
<static> elacheche, ?
<elacheche> static, ?
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, static ?
<elacheche> ~_~
<SalahMessaoud> w9ayet nouma
<SalahMessaoud> :p
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, sa7a lik :D
<elacheche> xar, welcome back :)
<xar> elacheche, :D
<xar_> d4rk-5c0rp, bédis, tensahni nod5el l club android ta3 l'insat?
<xar_> aslema bédis :p
<d4rk-5c0rp> 3aslema xar_
<d4rk-5c0rp> il moufid a3mel jaw ;)
<xar_> d4rk-5c0rp, enti chnouma les associations/clubs tensahni bihom, stp?
<d4rk-5c0rp> majarabthomech ilkol lol, chaque année ya3mlou journée des clubs w chaque club ya7ki 3ala les activités mte3ou, a3mal talla w od5el felli ya3jebek
<d4rk-5c0rp> ilmoufid club microzeft lé :p :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-02
<hpro> elacheche, ahlan
<elacheche> o/ hpro
<elacheche_anis> o/
<elacheche_anis> xar, hak séhir x)
<elacheche_anis> crack3r, o/
<xar> elacheche_anis, ahla wa sahla
<elacheche_anis> :)
<crack3r> ahla elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-03
<hpro> elacheche, hi bro
<elacheche> Hey bro hpro
<elacheche> Drupalizer, xar  o/
<xar> elacheche, ahla bik!
<pingeur1> hola
<pingeur2> elacheche, ping!
<pingeur1> ping
<pingeur2> ping
<elacheche> pingeur1, pingeur2 je peux être kicker42 ou banner42 :)
<elacheche> Maw 9olna ubuntulog mayhibich li9la9 :)
<kick_me> elacheche, :)
<elacheche> -_-
<elacheche> so childish
<Drupalizer> elacheche,  o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-04
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche , how r u doing ?
<elacheche> Hey MarwenDo ! Good, u?
<MarwenDo> 7amdoullah :D elacheche
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-05
<Nuage> 'sup
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> ping asghaier
<Nuage> 11:41 [freenode] [ctcp(elacheche)] PING 1467715281 972301
<Nuage> 11:41 [freenode] CTCP PING reply from elacheche: 0.217 seconds
<elacheche> Nuage: I was not looking at that kind of pings :)
<asghaier> pong elacheche
<asghaier> what's up
<asghaier> how r u doing?
<elacheche> Good, u asghaier ?
<elacheche> asghaier: you missed the Ubuntu Membership expiration mail again :)
<asghaier> my mailbox app broke
<asghaier> i'll check that out
<asghaier> gonna fix it on monday
<asghaier> thanks for the reminder though
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-06
<elacheche_anis> Happy 3id @Everybody!
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-08
<elacheche>  o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-03
<elacheche> Morning folks
<praisethemoon> Good day
<elacheche> aHey !
<nzoueidi> Morning :D
<elacheche> Yo nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: :D how are you?
<elacheche> Tired x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I'm gonna apply to the CC..
<nzoueidi> Good news, I support you :D
<elacheche> You won't apply too?
<nzoueidi> You think so?
<nzoueidi> BTW, I didn't saw the mail or the post for nominations
<elacheche> The mail was sent to 2 MLs, community-announce & the news team ml, it should be out to public in the next UWN and soon in the fridge.. But it's a public annoucement, for people subscried in there..
<elacheche> 2 CC members stepped down, so , there is an early re-stuffing
<nzoueidi> Aw, yes I search and I find it, you know my inbox is full of unread mails, it is a bad habit x)
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Same here x)
<elacheche> In meanwhile I'm tryingto find a way (Technical one) to get involved into the Gentoo community x)
<nzoueidi> Great! That would be a good decision, but it needs some little hard work. The Gentoo community is very friendly x)
<elacheche> Yep x)
<nzoueidi> So, let's apply for the CC roles? :D
<elacheche> I sent my mail 5 min ago :)
<nzoueidi> Cool, will sent mine too then.
<davlefou> Bonjour, vous allez biens les petits gars?
<elacheche> BTW nzoueidi , the CC vote is not a closed one x) ALL ubuntu members can vote x) :D x)
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou :)
<davlefou> Comment allez vous?
<davlefou> Pas de petit rencontre sur Tunis ou ailleurs pour la fin juillet?
<praisethemoon> how is everyone?
<elacheche> davlefou: I don't think that I'll go to Tunis soon, I don't know about others :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: good, u?
<davlefou> elacheche, pardon?
<praisethemoon> I'm fine, thank you elacheche :)
<elacheche> Je vais pas à Tunis prochainement davlefou :)
<davlefou> Plutôt second parti du mois, je suis en urgent pour livrable avec pénalité avant le 17!
<davlefou> Es ce que vous savez a quoi correspond l'état <defunct> d'un application?
<elacheche> defunct == zombie
<davlefou> Des zombies dans mon linux, mais pourquoi?
<davlefou> C'est pas un linux des caraïbes!
<elacheche> Peut être x)
<davlefou> Chez youtube, ils sont con... il me file des pub en Anglais ou Arabe...
<davlefou> Serieux, ils pensent vraiment que je vais les écouter?
<elacheche> Les Tunisiens  ne sont plus des francophones  :p  :p
<davlefou> C'est pas lié à la Tunisie, mais au moteur de pub qui est merdique!
<davlefou> L'objectif du la pub en ligne est de faire du profilage!
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> L'objectif est de faire de la pub ciblé et transversal, donc de la vendre plus chère pour un ciblage plus précis!
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://hothardware.com/news/wikileaks-exposes-cia-targeting-linux-users-with-outlawcountry-network-traffic-re-routing-tool
<nzoueidi> Ouch, need to be patched
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-04
<elacheche> o/ MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche , how are you doing ?
<elacheche> Good, u?
<MarwenDo> i'm fine :)
<elacheche> Good :)
<davlefou> Bonjour, internet a la vitesse d'un escargot de course!
<praisethemoon> Good gorning
<praisethemoon> moring*
<elacheche> http://blog.jpalardy.com/posts/skip-grep-use-awk/
<elacheche> Interesting → https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKu_SEDAykw ping praisethemoon
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-05
<praisethemoon> Goooooood morning :D
<davlefou> Good Morning Ubuntu....
<praisethemoon> davlefou, ca va?
<davlefou> Oui, je vais bien! Je suis noyé sous le taf mais je vais bien!
<davlefou> Et toi,
<davlefou> ?
<praisethemoon> bof, ca va ^^
<praisethemoon> take it easy :3
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-06
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<nzoueidi> o/
<davlefou> nzoueidi, tu va bien?
<nzoueidi> Oui ca va bien et toi?
<davlefou> Je vais bien! Chaudement mais cela va!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-07
<ichihi> kend
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-09
<davlefou> Bonjour!
<Bouzou> hello
<pavlushka> Bouzou: Hello
<Bouzou> ca va ? jai besoin dun renseignement sur tunis si jamais :0
<Bouzou> :)
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell Bouzou that I dont get it, can read only ENglish
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when Bouzou is around.
<pavlushka> Bouzou: :)
<Bouzou> sorry
<u-la-la> Bouzou: 17:58Z <pavlushka> tell Bouzou that I dont get it, can read only ENglish
<Bouzou> i can speak english too
<pavlushka> hehe
<Bouzou> i need an info about tunis :)
<Bouzou> if someone live on
<pavlushka> Bouzou: then anyone here is good but me :p
<Bouzou> oh dont tell that :)
<Bouzou> each man have his talent
<Bouzou> u live in tunis ?
<pavlushka> Bouzou: That's the catch, nope, from Bangladesh.
<Bouzou> oh ok sorry dude
<pavlushka> Bouzou: and what google can tell you, I can tell you that, about tunis
<Bouzou> oh i dont think but no problem its not vital :)
<pavlushka> Bouzou: and please dont be sorry, you didn't know :)
<Bouzou> yeah true
#ubuntu-tn 2018-07-06
<Dro> Hello guys
<elacheche> Hello Dro :)
#ubuntu-tn 2019-07-01
<elacheche> o/
